# Advice on form



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

HEad to TOE photo.

Find a door jamb and JAM yourself tight to the door jamb,
for the next photo.

EDGE of door.



SIDE of a wall.



A POLE.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Step one is to get the photos per nuts&bolts. Wear a tighter shirt than in your photo above so that we can see what you are doing.

You seem to be leaning back which is usually a sign of your bow's DL being set a too long. 

When you get that worked out, you will be able to lower your bow shoulder which will lead to a steadier hold and a better follow through. 

The shorter DL will also help get the string off of your face. Face contact with the string can lead to some inconsistency. The good news is that you have a bow with a long enough ATA that you can do this. 

The better news is that you have nuts&bolts attention and he will give you excellent guidence.

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

1) lose the sweatshirt.

2) unbend the bow arm...push the riser as FAR as possible from your face

3) find an edge of a door or a pole, to stand up straight....if necessary, stand on your LEFT leg only, and get your right heel 3-inches ABOVE the ground
....only the TIP of your right shoe touches the ground..this will get you standing up STRAIGHT, in a hurry.


----------



## Mosersa (Nov 19, 2013)

I'll take some more pics when I get off work and get them posted. Thanks for the advice hopefully I can improve on it


----------



## Hoyt737shooter (Mar 12, 2013)

Make sure you keep your hips straight, could be the picture but looked like you were kicking your hip out. That could be a sign that your draw length is a little long.


----------



## Hoyt737shooter (Mar 12, 2013)

Also relax a little


----------



## Mosersa (Nov 19, 2013)

Here is the best picture I could get my wife to take. She's 6 months pregnant and didn't want to do it. Changed grip on my release to extend bow arm and get string off my face


----------



## Mosersa (Nov 19, 2013)

It's taken at a slight angle not sure if it'll help any. That's why bow looks like I'm aiming low


----------



## Mosersa (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Mosersa said:


>


LEFT upper arm.

Would MUCH prefer you lift the elbow up to shoulder height,
and get your DOWNHILL LEFT upper arm to a LEVEL left upper arm.

More like this.

MORE, MUCH MORE stable.



See how my student's left upper arm is horizontal, and not downhill, like yours?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Mosersa said:


>


Even though the camera is down at sofa level...

I can tell your arrow is NOWHERE near level.

So,
scotch tape a line level
onto the arrow
and raise your bow hand high enough to get the ARROW level.

With the camera at sofa height,
and
with a downhill arrow
and with a low bow arm elbow (bent elbow)
near impossible to give you proper advice,
due to all the CRAZY weird angles in the photo.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

EXAMPLE of a LEVEL arrow,
with a line level scotch taped to the arrow
for a LEVEL arrow photo.



AGAIN,
see how the LEFT side upper arm is NOT downhill?

GIVE it a try.


----------



## Mosersa (Nov 19, 2013)

I'll get to work on it when I get home and get my arm up and level. Thanks n&b for helping me


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Mosersa said:


> I'll get to work on it when I get home and get my arm up and level. Thanks n&b for helping me


The BENT elbow shooting style, CAN be very accurate,
but the shooter has to work a LOT harder,
to be consistent.

Need the bow arm at 90 degrees to your backbone,
to see what your anchor points look like,
with a LEVEL left side upper arm,
with a LEVEL arrow, cuz you are standing on LEVEL ground.

A more STABLE shooting platform,
just makes it SOOOO much easier for ME to cut YOUR arrow groups in half.

With the bent bow arm, DOWNHILL LEFT side upper arm shooting style,
I gotta work A LOT HARDER to improve your accuracy.

I'm just lazy.
You know about those ONLINE coaches.

Always just wanna get you some RESULTS, a little bit FASTER.


----------



## Mosersa (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm wiling to give anything a shot to improve. I shoot decent groups but wanna take it to the next level on accuracy and grouping. Started shooting Vegas 3 and 5 spot targets and noticed I needed alittle help and information. I'll post pictures tomorrow when I can get out and shoot and hopefully give you the pictures you need again I really appreciate you taking your time to help me


----------

